# british state pension



## tommymcq (Sep 29, 2008)

Announced last week that the british government are considering that the british state pension will not be taxed.
As a resident of Spain for the past 9 years, I pay my tax here and not in the U.K. Will I have to declare it as part of my income for tax in Spain.


----------

